# Delonghi PrimaDonna Questions



## DBS (Dec 6, 2014)

Hi

Ive recently purchased a new DeLonghi PrimaDonna. I'm really happy with it. However, I had a few questions which I cannot seem to find answers for in the manuals or online. Perhaps someone on this forum can help?

So, I know these machines are automatic and are supposed to make things as easy as possible. Having said that I would be interested in what the machine is doing depending on the selection I take from the menu's. For example,

- I can select the strength of coffee I am looking for (extremely mild, mild, standard, strong, very strong). I assume the machine is grinding and dispensing more or less coffee based on the setting? So, if I pick a standard setting, is the machine dispensing 7 gramms of coffee?

- I can select One or Two cups on the machine. If I select two, does it just put double the amount of water through the same amount of coffee or does it somehow adjust and use more coffee?

- There are a number of buttons for milk based coffees. My model has Latte, Cappucino and Macchiato. Are they just dispensing different ratio's of coffee and milk or is there anything else more complicated going on

Thanks for any information you have


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Hi DBS

At this time we do not have very many bean-to-cup owners on the forum so hence the lack of response so far

Your machine is likely to use more coffee and more water for a 2 cup vs 1

The milk ration is probably the only change being made between latte and cappuccino. There may be slightly more air in the cappuccino as well


----------

